# Rootless paph



## Hai_thanh (Jul 10, 2022)

*I got this paph a month ago, but this paph didn’t grow any new root but lost all of it. Before I grew it in bark and Sphagnum moss but when it only have one root left, I transplant it to a pumice and sphagnum mixture which many told me it encourages root growth better. *


----------



## paphfreak (Jul 10, 2022)

put it in a zip lock bag with damp spagnum and fill it with air.


----------

